# Tree Climber Needed In PA 15057



## mattfr12 (Oct 13, 2010)

Experienced Tree Climber / Bucket Operater Wanted. Great pay and full time position offered to the right person. Experience is a must. Must be experience in rigging, bucket operation, spikeless pruning, and removal. Must have a valid PA drivers License and pass drug screening. Please call 

412-720-1434 or 724-492-1708


----------

